#ubuntu-us-la 2011-08-02
<Robdgreat> is this now ubuntu-fr?
<Robdgreat> and why wasn't I informed?
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-08-04
 * Robdgreat sets mode +b *!*@*.fr
